
Samsung Left Millions Vulnerable to Hackers Because It Forgot to Renew a Domain - petethomas
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/samsung-left-millions-vulnerable-to-hackers-because-it-forgot-to-renew-a-domain
======
CM30
So apparently it's not just ransomware creators making this sort of mistake.

Seriously though, this will be a problem for the Internet of Things as time
goes on. When your service requires a specialised server to operate, then
letting it lapse is either going to kill a lot of products altogether or leave
them wide open to hackers in very similar ways.

~~~
thephyber
TP-Link did it last year[1]

[1] [https://threatpost.com/top-router-maker-tp-link-loses-
contro...](https://threatpost.com/top-router-maker-tp-link-loses-control-over-
configuration-domain/119072/)

